# How to automatically dim secondary monitor, when app is fullscreen?



## LoneReaction (Nov 1, 2009)

For example, when I watch a movie or play a game, I do it on my primary monitor (32" lcdtv). It would be nice if my other 24" lcd would automatically dim itself, so I won't have to keep turning it off and on.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

there is no  automated way, unfortunately.

dual monitors haven't improved at all in years.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 1, 2009)

I could mod it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

if you mod it, they will come.


dual screen hasnt been improved in a long time... various programs out there claim to do all these magical wonders, but in the end they dont do shit.

you just need a remote for every screen... *power*


----------



## qamulek (Nov 1, 2009)

Related wish:  The ability for an app to be full screen on one monitor while another app is full screen on the other monitor, and a hotkey that can switch input focus between each app(screen) without breaking the full screen of either app.  For instance it would be nice to be able to play a game full screen on one monitor while playing a movie full screen on another monitor, but as far as I know right now if I click on the other screen the movie reverts back to windowed mode(the same is true of games that allow me to move my mouse over to the other screen) =/  Another related situation is having a full screen movie on one monitor while browsing the web on another monitor; clicking away from the movie onto the other screen makes it go to windowed mode.  

Just like windows have input focus it would be nice if screens had a mode where you could switch input focus between the screens to allow an app to be full screen on each monitor.


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 1, 2009)

qamulek said:


> Related wish:  The ability for an app to be full screen on one monitor while another app is full screen on the other monitor, and a hotkey that can switch input focus between each app(screen) without breaking the full screen of either app.  For instance it would be nice to be able to play a game full screen on one monitor while playing a movie full screen on another monitor, but as far as I know right now if I click on the other screen the movie reverts back to windowed mode(the same is true of games that allow me to move my mouse over to the other screen) =/  Another related situation is having a full screen movie on one monitor while browsing the web on another monitor; clicking away from the movie onto the other screen makes it go to windowed mode.
> 
> Just like windows have input focus it would be nice if screens had a mode where you could switch input focus between the screens to allow an app to be full screen on each monitor.



you can have a full screen video and play a game at the same time but its tricky to do.

the only 2 media players i have found that will stay fullscreen no matter what are windows media player and media player classic. i use them for playing videos on my tv while i am using the computer on the monitor.

as for playing games the main problem is that when you start a game it changes the resolution of the screen which throws the video about the key is to game at the same resolution as your desktop to stop the video getting moved about.


----------



## LoneReaction (Nov 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dual monitors haven't improved at all in years.



That was the first thing I noticed, in spite of the fact that it's first time I'm using 2 monitors.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 1, 2009)

Ive always wondered what the purpose of dual monitors were. I know you can span across monitors to increase workspace, but is that it?

that's also why I wonder why the 5800 series support so many monitors other than making one huge screen.


----------



## qamulek (Nov 1, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Ive always wondered what the purpose of dual monitors were. I know you can span across monitors to increase workspace, but is that it?



Being able to play WoW on one screen while looking up quests on thottbot on the other screen is priceless :0


----------



## shevanel (Nov 1, 2009)

So its full screen aps like movies and games that are tricky to spread on two monitors?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

i have fullscreen movies playing at the same time all the time - but his point was that in order to change the mouse focus, you pretty much have to minimise both, then bring up the app second monitor, do what you wanted to do-then bring up the app on the main monitor.

multi-monitor doesnt play nice, since there is no way to get the focus off the fullscreen app on the primary monitor, WITHOUT minimising it

(media remote works well for the movies, however)


----------



## shevanel (Nov 1, 2009)

Ahh. Gotcha.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i have fullscreen movies playing at the same time all the time - but his point was that in order to change the mouse focus, you pretty much have to minimise both, then bring up the app second monitor, do what you wanted to do-then bring up the app on the main monitor.
> 
> multi-monitor doesnt play nice, since there is no way to get the focus off the fullscreen app on the primary monitor, WITHOUT minimising it
> 
> (media remote works well for the movies, however)



What? I have multi-monitor on and it works like two seperate desktops. I can maximise a window on one, the other, both, neither, anything goes. If your game can run in a full screen window you can run two games. One on each screen. I can control the brightness/contrast/color seperatly for each monitor from within CCC. Am I missing something?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> What? I have multi-monitor on and it works like two seperate desktops. I can maximise a window on one, the other, both, neither, anything goes. If your game can run in a full screen window you can run two games. One on each screen. I can control the brightness/contrast/color seperatly for each monitor from within CCC. Am I missing something?



windowed programs work fine. full screen does not.


Please explain your "two seperate desktops"

for example can you run an RTS game, and not have the game minimise when the cursor moves to your other monitor, and you click something?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> windowed programs work fine. full screen does not.
> 
> 
> Please explain your "two seperate desktops"
> ...



I dont know, I dont play RTS games. In a maximised window probably. In most games it's the 'mouse focus' that needs to be released by tabing out of the game. If the game just uses the windows pointer then yeh I can go back and forth.

The OP has ATI and I think CCC can save profiles for any application. So could he create a profile that adjusts the brightness of one monitor? I've never tested the extent of that or use profiles so I don't know on that one.

EDIT - I just took a quick look. I think he can run the apps he wants, adjust the settings how he'd like it. Then save that profile. Then put everything back to normal and whenever he loads that profile it'll apply the modified settings.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

maximised windows work - its fullscreen that doesnt.

going back to topic of the dimming, i'm not sure... i think CCC profiles would affect both screens.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> maximised windows work - its fullscreen that doesnt.
> 
> going back to topic of the dimming, i'm not sure... i think CCC profiles would affect both screens.



No I tried it. I can adjust them separately.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 1, 2009)

LoneReaction said:


> For example, when I watch a movie or play a game, I do it on my primary monitor (32" lcdtv). It would be nice if my other 24" lcd would automatically dim itself, so I won't have to keep turning it off and on.



Why not have a jpg 1920x1200 that is nothing but a blank screen? Black, most probably, but perhaps if you wanted a dark grey, and possibly some text or logo that you might want to see or refer to.

Put it on your desktop. Double click it when you start the movie player. I guess you are using ultramon or similar to point the "manual screensaver" onto the appropriate screen.

One double click. Problem solved.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2009)

on LCD screens, black still has a glowing shimmer to it, and it still uses power - its not really the best solution

(i'm a black desktop man myself )


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## OnBoard (Nov 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i have fullscreen movies playing at the same time all the time - but his point was that in order to change the mouse focus, you pretty much have to minimise both, then bring up the app second monitor, do what you wanted to do-then bring up the app on the main monitor.
> 
> multi-monitor doesnt play nice, since there is no way to get the focus off the fullscreen app on the primary monitor, WITHOUT minimising it
> 
> (media remote works well for the movies, however)



Still using age old BSPlayer for movies & stuff. All that is needed is checkmark on remember movie position and windows size/start full screen. Everything I click open runs on my TV full screen. Was even simpler when I still had both monitors hoooked up on same card. Now with different cards control panels has to stay on the 1st monitor.

Anyhow, have had the same problem as OP for years and it's hitting the power button constantly. Another thing would be to be able to select which monitor to use on games. I've seen one that had the option to select display. Not that I have gamed on my TV, but now that I have the 360 pad, it would be easy on some games.

Not that hard to change primary monitor, but as I have different resolutions I end up with tiny windows and messed up shortcuts and what not. So I just game on the monitor.

Maybe Windows 8 does some magic and would allow to enter power saving mode on any monitor you have hooked up, or even monitor independent screen saver 

Mussels' first reply was spot on.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 2, 2009)

type regedit in the run box and navigate to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DesktopBackground\Shell. Right click it and create a new key naming it something like Dual Display [1] + [2].
Right click the newly created key and select new key and name it command.
Click the command key, double click it and click on Default string in the right pane and change the value to displayswitch 3. Click OK
Go Back to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DesktopBackground\Shell and create another key named Single Display [1]. Perform steps 2 and 3 but instead of typing displayswitch 3 type displayswitch 1.
Close regedit.
Now when you right click the desktop you can easily switch from a dual to a single dislay.

ONLY USE IF USING WINDOWS 7! MAY work with vista!


----------

